# Only Natural Pet EasyDefense Flea & Tick Tag



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone tried it? It sounds too good to be true.
It gets some good reviews. It looks like the people who say it doesn't work already had fleas, where the instructions say it repels, but isn't for an infestation.



Only Natural Pet EasyDefense Flea & Tick Tag for Dogs & Cats


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I tried a different one (probably the same one with a different name) for fleas. I already use Bug Off Garlic for ticks and that works like a charm. Anyway, I tried it on two dogs and followed the instructions to a t but it did not repel fleas. I sent them back and we got our full refund.


----------

